# Prepping Snacks?



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

Howdy! After much time & a wonderful (if I do say so myself) PowerPoint presentation, the non prepping family members are contributing to prepping! 

A question arises though, for my little beehives nieces and nephews, how does one set aside snacks to keep morale up? Now that food, water and the like are going to be receiving serious support, what can I do to support morale, especially for the young ones? 

What are you prepping for morale boosting?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Having no little people to worry about I have been stocking up on Fireball for myself. 

Would think hard candy as the best choice for long term storage.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Sugar will keep indefinitely if stored properly. Very easy to make rock candy with it . And fun for the kids


----------



## 40175 (Jan 11, 2022)

Echo47 said:


> Howdy! After much time & a wonderful (if I do say so myself) PowerPoint presentation, the non prepping family members are contributing to prepping!
> 
> A question arises though, for my little beehives nieces and nephews, how does one set aside snacks to keep morale up? Now that food, water and the like are going to be receiving serious support, what can I do to support morale, especially for the young ones?
> 
> What are you prepping for morale boosting?


Cliff Bars are really good; we'd eat those while firefighting, along with MREs. Cliff Bars are super healthy and super tasty. ...Not sure what the shelf life is. Never really cared. I just took what Logistics issued me on the way to the helicopter lol. Denise was in charge of all the equipment. She was like our Edna Mode/Alfred Pennyworth, for some nerdy examples lmao. 😅

Cliff Bars were a great pick-me-up on Extended Assignments. 😊


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Echo47 said:


> Howdy! After much time & a wonderful (if I do say so myself) PowerPoint presentation, the non prepping family members are contributing to prepping!
> 
> A question arises though, for my little beehives nieces and nephews, how does one set aside snacks to keep morale up? Now that food, water and the like are going to be receiving serious support, what can I do to support morale, especially for the young ones?
> 
> What are you prepping for morale boosting?



I have those sesame seeds candies (they're like thin peanut brittles) kept in the freezer.
I also have in the freezer almonds, peanuts and squash seeds which can be made into trail mix since I have some packages of raisins, or made into granola bars with oatmeal..
I have some cookies (Maria cookies which are not too sweet).
Have a stock of cookies and regular snacks that they use now, and which they like..................... but just keep rotating them.
I have a few boxes of microwave popcorn (mindful of the best-before date due to its oil).

Good quality assortment of hard candies and lollipops would be great for kids. Also corn for popping.
Home-made thin pancakes rolled up with jam or honey, or just dusted with sugar, makes a nice snack.

It's wonderful that your nieces and nephews are aware and engaged with your prepping.
It makes a nice little "adventure" for them, which also hone their survival skill set.
Lol - you can even play survival games with them like, "how long can you keep quiet?" With kids, that's one thing that could come in handy if ever the need arises.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

Cereal that don't necessarily need milk.i have three kinds of cereal I'll eat as is,or with milk.soup in a cup, just add hot water and stir.bite size candy bars, that'll get eaten and rotated.a stovetop popcorn popper and jars of popcorn..do they drink bottled water? If so,then getting packets of powdered drink mixes might work


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

BennyMG1 said:


> Sugar will keep indefinitely if stored properly. Very easy to make rock candy with it . And fun for the kids


Taffy is also very easy to make.

Dried fruit has a long shelf life and is sweet. I'd recommend keeping stuff for GORP. Fruits that I have are cranberries, raisons, and figs. My boy likes the figs in his best. Just remember to rotate your peanuts or freeze them. A little freezer space for some M&Ms to mix in wouldn't hurt either.

You should have all the ingredients for lots of different cookies also. I've made them on my grill and even grilled apple pie.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sugar will maybe have then bouncing off the walls.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Echo47 said:


> Howdy! After much time & a wonderful (if I do say so myself) PowerPoint presentation, the non prepping family members are contributing to prepping!
> 
> A question arises though, for my little beehives nieces and nephews, how does one set aside snacks to keep morale up? Now that food, water and the like are going to be receiving serious support, what can I do to support morale, especially for the young ones?
> 
> What are you prepping for morale boosting?


Beef jerky


----------



## 40175 (Jan 11, 2022)

Annie said:


> Sugar will maybe have then bouncing off the walls.


Not to mention the dental hygiene risk. ...Although I have a book called "Where There Is No Dentist" for just such an occasion lol...I keep it right next to my copy of "Where There Is No Doctor" lmao. 😅


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I've recently gotten into making jerky.in which I'm trying different spices that I already have on hand.i like the brown sugar and bourbon the most so far.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jimLE said:


> I've recently gotten into making jerky.in which I'm trying different spices that I already have on hand.i like the brown sugar and bourbon the most so far.


Hmmm..never got too fancy with it. Made a bunch over the years. I started with a cup each of soy and wooster sauce..and one T. each garlic salt, onion powder, and Black Pepper. Soaked over nightt on the thin cut meat slices leans round steak venision etv. Dried with smoke below cookiing temps..for a good while..or turns to shoe leather. Never had many complaints..lol. Modern coneswers would probably call it Terriyaki style lol. Juggled the recipe a thousand ways..currently I use Mortons Tender quick as opposed to salt. It keeps the meat nice and red on the inside.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

charito said:


> I have those sesame seeds candies (they're like thin peanut brittles) kept in the freezer.
> I also have in the freezer almonds, peanuts and squash seeds which can be made into trail mix since I have some packages of raisins, or made into granola bars with oatmeal..
> I have some cookies (Maria cookies which are not too sweet).
> Have a stock of cookies and regular snacks that they use now, and which they like..................... but just keep rotating them.
> ...


How would you prepare the microwave popcorn when the SHTF?


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> How would you prepare the microwave popcorn when the SHTF?


In the microwave.

provided you’ve prepped some alternative power


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> How would you prepare the microwave popcorn when the SHTF?


Prepping isn't just for the really, really survival kind ala-Mad Max.
If there is power, you can still use the micro. And even if there isn't, I'm sure, it can also be cooked the old-fashion way. It's just corn with oil in that bag after all.
Microwave popcorn (the natural kind), is my reguar snack, so I have tons of it (anticipating shortage or delayed delivery of supplies, and price hike).


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

That's why I buy the popcorn in a jar.and I have a stovetop popcorn popper that I bought at a salvation army store. Not everyone has solar power.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

When I was young, my parents had one of these. Wish I still had it.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Haven't tried this with children, but my "treat" for myself is canned pie fillings. Blueberry, Very Cherry, Strawberry, Peach, Apple and Lemon. When I have a craving for something sweet, I open the can and have a couple spoonfuls. Thinking about this, one could use canned biscuit dough and make fruit-filled pies, easy peasy. Use those camping pie makers over a fire in the fireplace. I have used it to make smoothies. You could serve it over ice cream or mix with yogurt. Put it on cereal, pancakes/waffles, peanut butter sammiches. For True Decadence, pour chocolate sauce over it or add chocolate chips. OMG! Or! You could even make...a pie, lol. Costs about $3-$4/can for the store brand, which is actually pretty good. Will last for years on the shelf if you don't eat it all up first.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

ItsJustMe said:


> Haven't tried this with children, but my "treat" for myself is canned pie fillings. Blueberry, Very Cherry, Strawberry, Peach, Apple and Lemon. When I have a craving for something sweet, I open the can and have a couple spoonfuls. Thinking about this, one could use canned biscuit dough and make fruit-filled pies, easy peasy. Use those camping pie makers over a fire in the fireplace. I have used it to make smoothies. You could serve it over ice cream or mix with yogurt. Put it on cereal, pancakes/waffles, peanut butter sammiches. For True Decadence, pour chocolate sauce over it or add chocolate chips. OMG! Or! You could even make...a pie, lol. Costs about $3-$4/can for the store brand, which is actually pretty good. Will last for years on the shelf if you don't eat it all up first.


If not for diabetes, I'd do the same diggging into those pie-fillings. They're the best part of pie! Children will most likely love it - I used to dig them out of pie!
My dad's the same....................except that, he takes a spoonful of jam!

Lately, because I needed to use up old powdered milk _(bb-dated 2016)_, I mix a couple of spoonfuls of it with peanutbutter and a drop of honey.
I eat it with a spoon - I like its gritty texture,
and, I eat it with my coffee. That's my dessert. It's also good snack of protein.


Btw, the powdered skim milk is still good after all these years. You can't tell it's old.
It just sat in its own packaging, until I decided to double bag it a couple of years ago. I also add it to store-bought pancake mix - it helps to fortify its protein/calcium content.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

double post.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

@charito I accidentally bought an apple pie filling that was sugar free, sweetened with sucralose instead of sugar/corn syrup. It is WalMart's store brand. (I think it was on sale.) It was "okay" but I admit that I dislike the artificial sweeteners due to the bitter aftertaste. However, it would be better than nothing.

Funny Story: I went to dinner at a cafeteria when my grandson was 18 months old +/-. He had never had anything like cake, candy, cookies, pie, etc. I had a piece of cherry pie and I asked his parents if he could have a taste of it. He was sitting next to me in the high chair. They said okay. I placed a small amount on my spoon, he opened his mouth, and when he tasted it, his whole face lit up with this HUGE smile! We all laughed, it was so cute!


----------



## Josh_Baileys1 (11 mo ago)

I really like the Genuine Military maple syrup buns or apple buns as snacks, I get these from preppers shop uk as they're so cheap, last for ages and also fill you up for ages! Also tend to snack on things like nuts, fruit mix, or biscuits, anything that will give me an energy boost


----------



## Josh_Baileys1 (11 mo ago)

My favourite prepping snack is the military protein bars because of their long shelf life whilst also still having great flavour. I mostly get them from Preppers shop uk they military rations are a fair price.


----------

